# urgent query



## suzan30 (Sep 26, 2011)

Hello all,

I was feeling pretty well until an hour or so ago. I've noted that there is a lot of swollenness, redness, and bruising around my incision. Is this normal? More pain than before too.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I did not experience that. Did you happen to do anything that may have strained your neck or pulled at the incision site? Do you have a fever?


----------



## suzan30 (Sep 26, 2011)

No, nothing that I can think of. I do have a slight fever of 100.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Could be an infection. You should call your doctor right away. When was your surgery?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

A low grade fever during the first 24 to 48 hours after surgery is normal, but the sudden pain etc doesn't sound normal to me. You may indeed want to call...


----------



## suzan30 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks for the responses. I did call in the resident on call, and he thought it was an infection as well. He's going to phone in a prescription for antibiotics to my local pharmacy. Gosh, just when I was feeling so great . . .


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

suzan30 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I was feeling pretty well until an hour or so ago. I've noted that there is a lot of swollenness, redness, and bruising around my incision. Is this normal? More pain than before too.


Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer; maybe you need to go to ER to have someone look. Could be infection or a hematoma. Do you have a fever?

I would nto take a chance; no way.

Always on the weekend; you gotta' love it.

{{{{suzan30}}}}


----------



## suzan30 (Sep 26, 2011)

Well, I've been taking the antibiotics the dr. ordered. It isn't any more or less swollen than before, although I continue to have a low grade fever and some bloody drainage. Normal?? I am trying to avoid the ER since it is always complete chaos on the weekends.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Do you have a drain? Sorry, I can't remember!

Are you icing like crazy? And taking tylenol and/or advil? Both will help with any swelling.

Is the incision hot to the touch?

I did not have any drainage, but I did not have a drain and my incision was stitched, not glued. That could make a difference. I also had minimal swelling, which more or less resolved itself within 48 hours or so.

Obviously, you know your body better than any of us, but keep in mind that infection in thyroid surgery is quite rare and low grade fevers after surgery is the norm. I would keep the ice on it, be sure to take tylenol or advil on a regular schedule, and try to lay low and not move around too much. If things get worse, certainly call your doctor, but I would do just about anything to avoid the ER.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

suzan30 said:


> Well, I've been taking the antibiotics the dr. ordered. It isn't any more or less swollen than before, although I continue to have a low grade fever and some bloody drainage. Normal?? I am trying to avoid the ER since it is always complete chaos on the weekends.


Well, if the AB does not kick in by tomorrow morning, best see your doc. Durn it!


----------



## suzan30 (Sep 26, 2011)

Yes, I am taking tylenol and icing, but I now have what looks like a rash on my upper chest that is pretty itchy. Swollen area is definitely warm to the touch. I am seeing the dr. tomorrow morning for the removal of the drain, so I hoping that this can wait until then.


----------



## animegeekmom (Nov 14, 2011)

tylenol doesnt help with swelling, just pain.


----------



## angel1976 (Nov 15, 2011)

If rash turns into red patches 1/2 inch size IMMEDIATE visit to ER is REQUIRED.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

suzan30 said:


> Yes, I am taking tylenol and icing, but I now have what looks like a rash on my upper chest that is pretty itchy. Swollen area is definitely warm to the touch. I am seeing the dr. tomorrow morning for the removal of the drain, so I hoping that this can wait until then.


Is the drain rubber, latex, plastic? You may be allergic to it; believe that or not.

What antibiotic are you on?


----------



## suzan30 (Sep 26, 2011)

Andros said:


> Is the drain rubber, latex, plastic? You may be allergic to it; believe that or not.
> 
> What antibiotic are you on?


I think it is latex or maybe plastic. The antibiotic is amoxicillan. I was advised to take some benedryl and that has helped, I think. I actually think this could be an allergic reaction. The area around the tubing is bright red and swollen and I've got hives on my back and chest and general itchiness everywhere.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

suzan30 said:


> I think it is latex or maybe plastic. The antibiotic is amoxicillan. I was advised to take some benedryl and that has helped, I think. I actually think this could be an allergic reaction. The area around the tubing is bright red and swollen and I've got hives on my back and chest and general itchiness everywhere.


Can you make it through the night until tomorrow's appt.?

Sending prayers your way!


----------



## animegeekmom (Nov 14, 2011)

yes, that sounds like an allergic reaction to the drain  GL tomorrow! I have my f/u appointment tomorrow too.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

WOW! I think this might have sent even me to the emergency room. Suzan30 -be careful and go to the emergency room immediately if you have any problems with breathing.


----------



## suzan30 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks , everyone, for the advice. Now I wish I had gone to the ER yesterday when I first started swelling up. My FU appointment is for first thing tomorrow, so at this point I think I need to stick it out, but I am so uncomfortable. I am paying at attention to my airway but so far so good.My incision is like long raised bump that sticks out about an inch from the surface of my neck. It doesn't look like other incisions I've seen online.


----------



## suzan30 (Sep 26, 2011)

Well, I saw my doctor today. It seems that the drain was blocked up and a seroma formed and that might be the cause of the infection. They used a needle to drain some pus out of the incision. The itchiness and hives was apparently a reaction to the antibiotic. So . . . they removed the drain (thank goodness) and changed my antiobiotic. Lesson learned ----sometimes you have to go to the ER, no matter how much you want to avoid it.

No pathology report until next week. Sigh . . .


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Well, it kind if defeats the whole purpose of the drain if it clogs up like that! Darn!

That's too bad about the delay on the path report. Just stay positive, and try not to worry yourself about it. You'll know soon enough, and agonizing over it won't help.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

suzan30 said:


> Well, I saw my doctor today. It seems that the drain was blocked up and a seroma formed and that might be the cause of the infection. They used a needle to drain some pus out of the incision. The itchiness and hives was apparently a reaction to the antibiotic. So . . . they removed the drain (thank goodness) and changed my antiobiotic. Lesson learned ----sometimes you have to go to the ER, no matter how much you want to avoid it.
> 
> No pathology report until next week. Sigh . . .


Hoh, boy!!! Good thing you saw your doc. Bless your heart. Take care now!


----------

